# Pressemeldung: FISHING IN HOLLAND: DER AUSGANGSPUNKT FÜR IHREN ANGELURLAUB!



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2017)

Pressemeldung







*FISHING IN HOLLAND: DER AUSGANGSPUNKT FÜR IHREN ANGELURLAUB!
​**Speziell für Ausländer hat Sportvisserij Nederland www.fishinginholland.nl lanciert. Hier finden Sie als deutscher Sportangler alle wichtigen Informationen – die tollsten Angelregionen, die besten Unterkünfte, die Gesetzgebung und vieles mehr – über das Angeln in den Niederlanden; auf Deutsch. Dies ist also Ihr Ausgangspunkt für einen Angelurlaub bei den Nachbarn!*

Die Niederlande sind für den Sportangler ein Topziel, auch für deutsche Angler. Fast nirgendwo auf der Welt findet man so viele gute Angelgewässer und einen so vielseitigen Fischbestand wie in den Niederlanden: sowohl im Süßwasser als entlang der Küste. Von großen Barschen über 50 cm in den großen Flüssen bis zu Hechten mit Riesenformat. Und vom entspannten Friedfisch angeln am Campingplatzufer bis zum Karpfenangeln auf einem komplett ausgerüsteten Boot. Mit www.fishinginholland.nl macht Sportvisserij Nederland – der Landesfischereiverband und Herausgeber vom VISpas – es dem ausländischen Sportangler so einfach wie möglich, in den Niederlanden einen erfolgreichen Angelurlaub zu verbringen. Dieses neue Projekt von Sportvisserij Nederland richtet sich vor allem an den deutschen Sportangler. Diese zieht es jedes Jahr bereits zu Zehntausenden zum Angeln in die Niederlande.

*Top-20 der Ziele*
www.fishinginholland.nl bietet Ihnen als Besucher in deutscher Sprache schnell, bequem und vollständig die interessantesten Angelregionen. Sie können nach Angeltechnik suchen – zum Beispiel Raubfischangeln, Angeln an der Nordseeküste oder Friedfisch angeln – oder sogar nach Fischart. In beiden Fällen werden Sie automatisch an die besten Orte geführt. Außerdem gibt es eine Übersicht der Top-20-Angelziele der Niederlande, einschließlich Beschreibung und der besten Angelplätze. Denken Sie zum Beispiel an das Zentrum von Amsterdam, die großen Flüsse, das Hafengebiet von Rotterdam oder gerade die rustikalen Polder von Friesland und das „Grüne Herz“. Auf der digitalen Karte sehen Sie auf einen Blick, wo in der Region die Angelfachgeschäfte, Unterkünfte, Angelführer und sonstige Angelsportvorrichtungen zu finden sind. Dies alles wird begleitet von schönen Fotos und deutsch gesprochenen Videos.

*VISpas*
Wo das Erhalten eines Angelscheins in vielen Ländern kompliziert und teuer ist, nutzt die Niederlande ein einfaches und benutzerfreundliches Angelscheinsystem. Mit nur einem Dokument – dem VISpas – können Sie für rund 40 Euro pro Kalenderjahr im ganzen Land angeln! Auf www.fishinginholland.nl/deutsch erfahren Sie mehr darüber, auch wie Sie den VISpas ganz einfach online bestellen.

Die Niederlande heißt Sportangler aus den Nachbarländern herzlich willkommen. Jedes Jahr besuchen bereits rund 50.000 Sportangler die Niederlande zum Angeln. Sind Sie neugierig, warum? Dann werfen Sie einen Blick auf www.fishinginholland.nl und lassen Sie sich von den Angelabenteuern, die Sie in den Niederlanden erleben können, überzeugen!

Like uns auf Facebook: Facebook.com/fishinginholland. 


Fotos:


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: FISHING IN HOLLAND: DER AUSGANGSPUNKT FÜR IHREN ANGELURLAUB!*

Ich mal mir gerade Angelwerbung für Deutschland aus:


> *Der Abenteuerurlaub in Deutschland...*
> 
> Zuerst wochenlang mit Genuss studieren, für welches Gewässer man welche Erlaubnis braucht und welches Gesetz und welche Verordnung gilt.
> 
> ...



Wenn man das so liest, wie einfach und preiswert das geht, da krieg ich immer mehr Lust auf Angeln in Niederlande.....


----------



## daoxxnsepp (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: FISHING IN HOLLAND: DER AUSGANGSPUNKT FÜR IHREN ANGELURLAUB!*

Ja dann nichts wie hin mit dir!


----------



## Ørret (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: FISHING IN HOLLAND: DER AUSGANGSPUNKT FÜR IHREN ANGELURLAUB!*

Und der BV macht auch Werbung fürs Angeln in Holland
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...eite-fuer-deutsche-angler-in-den-niederlanden

Da frag ich mich was das bezweckt...Wollen die das wir alle ins Ausland gehen und sie dann in hier in Ruhe Naturschutz betreiben können oder wollen sie sich tatsächlich ein Beispiel an den Holländern nehmen?


Ist aber vielleicht hier auch OT


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: FISHING IN HOLLAND: DER AUSGANGSPUNKT FÜR IHREN ANGELURLAUB!*

Und dann tun die noch so als hätten sie selbst was recherchiert - dabei wars nur ne Pressemeldung ;-))))


----------



## Wander-HH (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: FISHING IN HOLLAND: DER AUSGANGSPUNKT FÜR IHREN ANGELURLAUB!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... Wenn man das so liest, wie einfach und preiswert das geht, da krieg ich immer mehr Lust auf Angeln in Niederlande.....



Warum kann  ich das verstehen? Schade, dass Hamburg nicht an der Grenze zu den Niederlanden liegt. |uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: FISHING IN HOLLAND: DER AUSGANGSPUNKT FÜR IHREN ANGELURLAUB!*

Wander, da bei euch keiner Fussball spielen kann, MÜSST ihr ja andere Vorteile, wie Angeln, haben .-.-


----------



## Wander-HH (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: FISHING IN HOLLAND: DER AUSGANGSPUNKT FÜR IHREN ANGELURLAUB!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wander, da bei euch keiner Fussball spielen kann, MÜSST ihr ja andere Vorteile, wie Angeln, haben .-.-


Tja, beim Fussball kann es nur besser werden. Wie hier im Norden. #d Aber unsere Fussballer sind auch ein Exportschlager die immer wieder zusammmen getrommelt werden müssen. Da ist Deutschland mit Bayern und Dortmund und Co klar im Vorteil.

Und Wasser haben wir genug. Zur Not deichen wir zurück. Dann wird es aber auch kritisch für Deutschland. :q

Zurück zum Thema.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: FISHING IN HOLLAND: DER AUSGANGSPUNKT FÜR IHREN ANGELURLAUB!*

wusste doch, dass ich Dich damit kitzeln kann ;-))


----------



## jigga1986 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: FISHING IN HOLLAND: DER AUSGANGSPUNKT FÜR IHREN ANGELURLAUB!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich mal mir gerade Angelwerbung für Deutschland aus:
> 
> 
> Wenn man das so liest, wie einfach und preiswert das geht, da krieg ich immer mehr Lust auf Angeln in Niederlande.....


Du bist gut . Leider wohnen nicht alle an der holländischen Grenze und mussem sich deutsche Gewässer antun. Nächstes Jahr besorg ich mir vispaas auch wenn ich 100 km fahren muss.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: FISHING IN HOLLAND: DER AUSGANGSPUNKT FÜR IHREN ANGELURLAUB!*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Du bist gut . Leider wohnen nicht alle an der holländischen Grenze und mussem sich deutsche Gewässer antun. Nächstes Jahr besorg ich mir vispaas auch wenn ich 100 km fahren muss.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


bei mir sinds nochmal ein paar Kilometer mehr - aber auch der DAFV ist für Angeln in Holland und wirbt dafür:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327408
:g:g:g


----------



## Sharpo (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: FISHING IN HOLLAND: DER AUSGANGSPUNKT FÜR IHREN ANGELURLAUB!*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Du bist gut . Leider wohnen nicht alle an der holländischen Grenze und mussem sich deutsche Gewässer antun. Nächstes Jahr besorg ich mir vispaas auch wenn ich 100 km fahren muss.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



Von Wuppertal in die Niederlande ist doch wohl kein Problem.
Einmal gerade rüber Roermond und Venlo und schon haste bestes Fischgewässer. 1h Fahrzeit...
Lohnt sich!

Mit nem Kumpel geteilte Fahrkosten.


----------



## jigga1986 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: FISHING IN HOLLAND: DER AUSGANGSPUNKT FÜR IHREN ANGELURLAUB!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> bei mir sinds nochmal ein paar Kilometer mehr - aber auch der DAFV ist für Angeln in Holland und wirbt dafür:
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327408
> :g:g:g


beim loben bleibts auch..geldgierige säcke

@Sharpo
ja für einen kurzen ansitzt schon weit...wenn dieses jahr rhein nicht viel geht werd ich vispass aufjedenfall nächstes jahr erwerben...


----------



## Thomas. (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: FISHING IN HOLLAND: DER AUSGANGSPUNKT FÜR IHREN ANGELURLAUB!*

ich habe das glück das ich direkt an der Grenze wohne, 2,5km bis ich am ersten Wasser bin 11km bis ich dort bin http://www.hsv-wisch.nl/wp-content/gallery/hsv-wisch-algemeen/j-023.jpg 
Liegeplätze nur für Angelboote gibt es hier in der Gegend viele, ich zahle dafür im Jahr unverschämte 30,-€ :vik:
aber mit dem Vispass darf man trotz allem nicht überall angeln


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: FISHING IN HOLLAND: DER AUSGANGSPUNKT FÜR IHREN ANGELURLAUB!*

überall nicht, das stimmt - aber landesweit gibts überall VISpas-Gewässer


----------



## Thomas. (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: FISHING IN HOLLAND: DER AUSGANGSPUNKT FÜR IHREN ANGELURLAUB!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> überall nicht, das stimmt - aber landesweit gibts überall VISpas-Gewässer



 richtig, und das nicht zu knapp. Ich wollte damit auch nur sagen das man mit dem Pass seine Rute nicht überall reihalten darf.(aber es gibt ja die App)


----------



## fishhawk (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: FISHING IN HOLLAND: DER AUSGANGSPUNKT FÜR IHREN ANGELURLAUB!*

Hallo,

ich hab Gerüchte gehört, dass in einigen holländischen Gewässern in Grenznähe mittlerweile schon spürbar wird, dass viele Angelgäste aus Deutschland dort angeln.

Ist da was dran?


----------



## Wander-HH (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: FISHING IN HOLLAND: DER AUSGANGSPUNKT FÜR IHREN ANGELURLAUB!*

Ich finde, dass alle Angler aus Deutschland auch einen niederländischen Anglertest ablegen müssen bevor die den Vispas bekommen. 1 * "Hup holland hup, laat de leeuw niet in zijn hempie staan." singen. |jump:


----------



## Thomas. (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: FISHING IN HOLLAND: DER AUSGANGSPUNKT FÜR IHREN ANGELURLAUB!*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass alle Angler aus Deutschland auch einen niederländischen Anglertest ablegen müssen bevor die den Vispas bekommen. 1 * "Hup holland hup, laat de leeuw niet in zijn hempie staan." singen. |jump:



oder die erste Zeile aus eurer Nationalhymne 
*W*ilhelmus van Nassouwe
ben ik, van Duitsen bloed,
den vaderland getrouwe
blijf ik tot in den dood.
:q​


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: FISHING IN HOLLAND: DER AUSGANGSPUNKT FÜR IHREN ANGELURLAUB!*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab Gerüchte gehört, dass in einigen holländischen Gewässern in Grenznähe mittlerweile schon spürbar wird, dass viele Angelgäste aus Deutschland dort angeln.
> 
> Ist da was dran?


So schlimm kanns nicht sein, wenn die noch um mehr Angler werben..


----------



## Fruehling (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: FISHING IN HOLLAND: DER AUSGANGSPUNKT FÜR IHREN ANGELURLAUB!*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab Gerüchte gehört, dass in einigen holländischen Gewässern in Grenznähe mittlerweile schon spürbar wird, dass viele Angelgäste aus Deutschland dort angeln.
> 
> Ist da was dran?





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So schlimm kanns nicht sein, wenn die noch um mehr Angler werben..




Doch doch, das ist genau so! Hört man auch aus berufenem Munde von den Kontrolleuren, die ausnahmslos den Kaffee auf haben. Und eigene Erfahrungen bestätigen das bei den mittlerweile seltenen Touren an grenznahe Gewässer.


----------



## Sascha777 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: FISHING IN HOLLAND: DER AUSGANGSPUNKT FÜR IHREN ANGELURLAUB!*

Also ich angle seit über 10 Jahren in Holland und kann nur positives berichten. Mann hat sehr viele unterschiedliche Gewässer zur Auswahl, Fischbestände sind immer noch sehr gut, dies hängt auch an den strengen Entnahmeregeln und es stimmt tatsächlich, dass es sehr viele deutsche Angler nach Holland zieht. Letzte Woche entlang des Kanals in der Nähe von Roermond gefahren und auf einer Strecke von 2 Kilometer mehr als 30 Autos mit deutschen Kennzeichen gesichtet. (Kein einziger Holländer dabei:q)


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: FISHING IN HOLLAND: DER AUSGANGSPUNKT FÜR IHREN ANGELURLAUB!*

Angeln nach niederländischen Regen scheint das aber zu verkraften ...


----------



## jigga1986 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: FISHING IN HOLLAND: DER AUSGANGSPUNKT FÜR IHREN ANGELURLAUB!*

Ich hoffe vispaas bleibt noch lange Zeit so wie der ist. Keine Abzocke wie bei uns

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fruehling (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: FISHING IN HOLLAND: DER AUSGANGSPUNKT FÜR IHREN ANGELURLAUB!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angeln nach niederländischen Regen scheint das aber zu verkraften ...



Allein, die gibt es gar nicht - zumindest nicht bzgl. der Entnahme von Klassikern wie Hecht (muß in vielen federatien eben nicht zurückgesetzt werden), Zander (darf fast überall entnommen werden) und Barsch (fast nirgends geschützt) - wird halt von federatie zu federatie gesondert geregelt.

Ansonsten ist es nunmal so, wie an vielen deutschen Gewässern: Es wird in nennenswerten Stückzahlen geschädelt, was das Zeug hält. Okay, die drohenden Strafen sind deutlich höher, die Kontrollen viel häufiger, wenn nötig auch mit Unterstützung der Polizei. Nutzen tut es unterm Strich leider wenig, denn die Menge der Angler, die von Deutschland aus regelmäßig nach NL fährt, nimmt offensichtlich stetig zu.

Selbstverständlich relativiert sich das, je weiter man ins Landesinnere fährt, denn dort "lohnt" es sich dann für die Kochtopffraktion eben nicht mehr wirklich.

Und ebenso selbstverständlich waren und sind die kleineren Gewässer eher davon betroffen, denn deren Reproduktionsraten sind oftmals winzig und Rückzugsmöglichkeiten für die Fische praktisch nicht vorhanden.


----------

